# Vw Golf Rallye Motorsport Shell on ebay



## trooperman (Nov 17, 2011)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VW-MK2-GOLF-RALLYE-MOTORSPORT-SHELL-/110775582248


----------



## mk2gtd (Sep 17, 2007)

1800 Pounds. pretty cheap, actually.


----------



## 16vgee60 (Sep 19, 2008)

Wish there were no ocean between the two continents


----------



## ratdub (Jan 17, 2005)

16vgee60 said:


> Wish there were no ocean between the two continents


 pangaea ftw


----------

